# muzzy feeling



## cgrass (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had a chronic muzzy, sick feeling that goes on for months, and lowgrade Hashimoto's. 
Apparently the muzzy feeling is from sinus congestion, it's a classic symptom of sinusitis. 
I'm not obviously congested, my nose isn't stuffy, it's more subtle than that. 
I've read that hypothyroidism does cause congestion. I don't know if I'm hypo enough to be congested from it. 
A couple things I found out: Keeping the humidity up in the winter may help, when the air is too dry it irritates the sinuses and nasal passages. 
Also lying down makes you more congested. 
Laura


----------



## cgrass (Jan 30, 2010)

ps There's something called myxedema which is a result of hypothyroidism and could cause congestion.
According to "The Sinus Cure" by Bruce and Grossan, "the doctor will see if your thyroid gland is enlarged or uneven, since this could play a key role in nasal and sinus problems. In certain conditions, such as hypothyroidism, you may be more prone to allergic reactions and sensitivity, which can lead to sinusitis. Sometimes allergy shots don't work, and your doctor will add a thyroid supplement to boost the effectiveness of the treatment."
Laura


----------

